# Incazzato come 'na iena



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Poco tempo fa mi ha chiamato mia sorella e fra le tante cose che ci siamo raccontate, una storia che mi ha fatto rivivere una storia vecchia non so quanti anni, e mi fa ancora incazzare. Cioè è una cosa innarrabile dove mi viene solo di istinto di strozzare e a prendere in calci in culo a nastro chiunque mi incrocia.

Mia sorella mi raccontava di una piccola guerra fra Germania e Italia, che si manifesterà da partire del 1 Gennaio 2013: non si potranno più comprare biglietti da Monaco per il classico Brennero Express che va fino a Firenze. Il motivo è, che manca, secondo gli Italiani, un dispositivo di sicurezza che impedisce di scendere dal lato sbagliato. Al di là dei problemi tecnici forse presenti, ma probabilmente no, il problema reale è il *non-biglietto*. In risposta alla storia che ora racconto in prima visione Italiana. Perché l'avevo già raccontata alla Comunità Europea a suo tempo e mi hanno preso per matto, se non fosse dopo che qualcuno ha addirittura denunciato Italia per non so cosa sleale e poco mi importa.

Qualche anno fa, non ricordo di preciso quando, dovetti andare in Germania e come di consueto andavo sul sito a scegliere il treno. Non ne trovavo uno, se non il Brennero Express, che però non volevo prendere. Allora mi sono rivolto a una ditta di viaggi, e uguale: nessun treno per la Germania. Mi pareva strano e sono andato sul sito Tedesco delle Ferrovie dello Stato (sempre privato, come anche in Italia), e invece lì imparo quali sono i treni sia dall'Italia verso la Germania, sia i treni in direzione opposta. Tutti i treni. Invece, in Italia, scomparsi!

Non so per quali vie, qualcuno mi diceva di andare alla stazione e provare all'ufficio stranieri, sai, delle cose strane ne ho visto, ho viaggiato in tutto il mondo, e vabbe' le stranezze di ogni paese, vattele a pescare ... Quindi mi sono recato lì in ricerca per un biglietto, appositamente, senza altri impegni, nei vari uffici, e imparo che negli elenchi cartacei esposti nei sotterranei e nelle sale, i treni c'erano, ma sul sito, no. Alla cassa, mi hanno detto che non si possono più comprare biglietti per i treni che vanno in Germania, ma non mi hanno potuto dire dove, se non lì.

Già ero leggermente irritato dal tono e dalla ignoranza, la quale sanno fare però tanto bene che sembra vera (l'ignoranza), sono andato a cercare un ufficio delle ferrovie, che a Bologna si trova in fondo parecchio e quasi invisibile per apparenza e non subito trovatissimo come invece tutte le altre cose. Insomma, lontano da chi è in fretta e incazzato. Ma io non ero ancora la bestia feroce che invece sono diventato quando ...

Sono entrato nella porta in un ambiente accogliente, troppo grande per una sala informazioni, e con il mio migliore sorriso due fila non ancora sdentato ho chiesto dove si possono comprare i biglietti per il treno a Monaco. E dove trovare i treni visto che sui cartelloni manco l'ombra né gli annunci dei quali ero abituato sentire, a cadenza di ore o minuti "treno in arrivo al binario tre da Monaco a Firenze" e la solita traduzione in Inglese e Tedesco che un po' faceva ricordare che tutto sommato eravamo amici. Amici? Un corno! Cazzo!

La Signora, coetanea, più o meno, mi rispondeva seccata che non c'erano più biglietti e non sapeva dove partivano i treni.

Come-come-come? dicevo, Lei non sa dove partono i treni quando Lei lavora nell'ufficio delle ferrovie (e ora credo di ricordare) delle "pubbliche relazioni" e "informazioni"? Dove sono finiti i treni con cui ho viaggiato fino a qualche settimana fa e dove mi sono potuto comprare i biglietti dal sito?

Non ci sono più, non vendiamo più biglietti e i treni casomai Le va a cercare, perché noi non sappiamo dove e quando partono. Da quando è entrato in vigore la legge che permette ai Tedeschi di viaggiare con loro treni sul territorio Italiano, non ci occupiamo più delle partenze e della vendita dei biglietti. Abbiamo cancellato tutti i treni dagli orari, perché le FS non sono obbligate a tenerle. Se i Tedeschi vorranno, dovranno pagarci.

A questo punto mi è partito l'embolo, sentivo salire il bollore di rabbia i testa e con l'ultimo filo di autocontrollo le ho detto: Quindi mi sta dicendo che quando le Ferrovie decidono di cancellare un treno lo possono fare senza chiedere il permesso a nessuno, e quindi possono decidere di far scomparire tutti i treni dagli elenchi quando gli pare?

Sì.

(molto forte, la gente si girava per vedere) Ma le ferrovie svolgono un servizio pubblico, a cui non si può sottrarre!

Le ferrovie possono decidere qualunque cosa e se decide domani di non far partire più alcun treno, nessuno potrà fare nulla.

(gelido) Se è vero va bene. Ma se non è vero, Le suggerisco di cercarsi già ora un nuovo lavoro.

E sono uscito. Se avesse detto una sola parola in più, l'avrei strangolata. Lei doveva avere un angelo custode molto saggio.

Se non avessi avuto troppo rispetto per le formiche e i piccioni della stazione, avrei voluto che fosse caduta una bomba atomica sulle nostre teste e fulminarci una volta per sempre. A parole non rende, ma l'immagine sì. Un buco profondo cento metri al posto di quell'ufficio. Come minimo.

E' l'unica volta in cui sono stato consapevolmente anti-Italiano e posso fare il bis. Tutte le volte. Se mi fa incazzare una cosa è l'arroganza di persone che non hanno il potere e che invece si arrogano il diritto di dettare le regole dove dovrebbero meglio tacere.

Ora, questa rappresaglia Tedesca a scoppio ritardato la vedo come giusta punizione. Sarò uno stronzo, ma la soddisfazione è senza misura.

Spero che non mi devo ricredere anche su altri fronti.


----------

